# Miriam Makeba died



## msegers (Oct 17, 2008)

At the risk of becoming the threnodist of unlikely divas (I started a thread on Yma Sumac's death), I am reporting on the death of Miriam Makeba, a great voice and a great soul.

May I share my article about her - 
http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/1229774/singeractivist_miriam_makeba_dies_at.html?cat=9

Any memories? Responses?


----------



## SPR (Nov 12, 2008)

I researched the history of "The Lion Sleeps Tonight" once... a very interesting story by the way - which leads back to Solomon Linda (see 



 )

Anyway, one of the better versions of Mbueb that I have is by Miriam Makeba.

This isnt it, but she does a good job regardless. Watch this.






Seems like a talented lady to me, though I know very little about her.


----------



## SPR (Nov 12, 2008)

oh... p.s...

Now that you mention Yma Sumac, she too did a version of The Lion Sleeps tonight, or more specifically "Wemoweh" which was the anglicized term for what Pete Seeger heard when he went dumpster diving and found an old record of 'Mbueb'. He thought they were saying "Wem-o-weh" or "wim-o-web'.

Anyway - what an amazing voice. I have never heard anyone sing so high and effortlessly. and I mean _high_


----------

